# The best frog collection in the UK



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

hi folks
i am looking to plan some days out now my daughter is of school and was woundering what zoos or wildlife parks in the UK have got the best collection of frogs and toads?

We visited london zoo latley and i was a little dissapointed with there collection. i have herd chester zoo is pretty good. 

does any one know of any places that are great to see big collections?


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

dartfrog has just opened a shop that might be worth a look in


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Currently on exhibit here in Jersey;

Mountain chickens - Leptodactylus fallax,
Mallorcan midwife toad - Alytes muletensis,
Blue poison dartfrog - Dendrobates azureus,
Golden poison dartfrog - Phyllobates terribilis,
Strawberry poison dartfrog - Oophaga pumilio,
Golfodulcean dartfrog - Phyllobates vittatus,
Malayan tree toad - Pedostibes hosii,
Vietnamese big headed toad - Bufo galeatus,
Cane toads - Bufo marinus,
Johnstone's whistling frog - Eleutherodactylus johnstonei.

:2thumb:


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

mispentyouth said:


> dartfrog has just opened a shop that might be worth a look in


 
where abots is dartfrogs shop???


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

sean k said:


> where abots is dartfrogs shop???


Dartfrog - Main Equipment Menu


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

knighty said:


> hi folks
> i am looking to plan some days out now my daughter is of school and was woundering what zoos or wildlife parks in the UK have got the best collection of frogs and toads?
> 
> We visited london zoo latley and i was a little dissapointed with there collection. i have herd chester zoo is pretty good.
> ...


Chester Zoo is shit, when i went they had bumblebee darts and an axolotl. Blue planet aquarium which is near to chester zoo had all kinds of darts, a red eye, tomato frogs.

Slimbridge wetland centre has white tree frog, african clawed frogs, oriental firebellied toads, albino bull frog, red eyed tree frogs and a few axolotls


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

andaroo said:


> Chester Zoo is shit, when i went they had bumblebee darts and an axolotl. Blue planet aquarium which is near to chester zoo had all kinds of darts, a red eye, tomato frogs.
> 
> Slimbridge wetland centre has white tree frog, african clawed frogs, oriental firebellied toads, albino bull frog, red eyed tree frogs and a few axolotls


Wow. Sounds nice. Might visit the wetland centre...


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

frogsgalore.net - Home :whistling2:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

richie.b said:


> frogsgalore.net - Home :whistling2:


I always like the variation on this website. But can we visit it?


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

andaroo said:


> Chester Zoo is shit, when i went they had bumblebee darts and an axolotl. Blue planet aquarium which is near to chester zoo had all kinds of darts, a red eye, tomato frogs.


they currently have en exhibition on with all kinds of frogs, check ther website.

the other place sounds good though ta


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

I always like the variation on this website. But can we visit it?


You are more than welcome to visit us at frogsgalore. But as its run from buildings at my premises its by appointment only. I do like people to visit so they can see the setups and my private collection and hopefully they will see something they like and wont go home empty handed.
Anybody that would like to visit just email me to sort it out
thanks
[email protected]


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

where are you based richie?


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Based in Newport South Wales :welcome:


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

shame i would of loved to come and see your collection but im up in liverpool


----------

